# Abschlusswiderstand: Bei Ethernet 100Base - TX



## Joh90 (12 Oktober 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

ich frage mich, wo befindet sich der Abschlusswiderstand in einer verdrillten Leitung (SF/UTP). Der Wellenwiderstand eine UTP Kabels beträgt 100Ohm, warum braucht man dann keinen Anschlusswiderstand? Vielleicht kann mir wer die Frage beantworten 

Wünsche allen ein schönen Sonntag Abend.

LG Joh9


----------



## Matze001 (12 Oktober 2014)

Ich schätze mal da Ethernet eine PTP Verbindung und kein Bus ist wirst du in der Leitung/ den Steckern dich nicht um soetwas kümmern müssen, sondern es ist in den Netzwerkkarten ausgeführt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Joh90 (12 Oktober 2014)

@ Marcel

PTP befindet sich doch in der Schicht 7. Wenn ich aber eine reine Ethernet Verbindung herstelle (Schicht 1/2), dann wäre doch ein Abschlusswiderstand von Nöten oder lässt sich 100Base - TX gar nicht nur über Schicht 1/2 realisieren?

LG Joh90


----------



## nade (12 Oktober 2014)

Zwar nicht ganz deine Frage aber hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI-Modell
Kennst du ja bereits.

Dazu hate Matze mit dem PTP (Point to Point) gemeint. Also eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung, wo auf der Strecke nur die 2 Teilnehmer sind. Eben im Gegensatz zu Bus-Systemen.


> 10BASE2, IEEE 802.3 Clause 10 (früher IEEE 802.3a)
> (auch bekannt als Thin Wire Ethernet, Thinnet oder Cheapernet) – Ein Koaxialkabel (RG58) mit einer Wellenimpedanz von 50 Ohm verbindet die Teilnehmer miteinander, jeder Teilnehmer benutzt ein BNC-T-Stück zur Anbindung seiner Netzwerkkarte. An den beiden Leitungsenden angebrachte Abschlusswiderstände sorgen für reflexionsfreie Signalübertragung. Ein Segment (das sind alle durch die BNC-T-Stücke miteinander verbundenen Koaxialkabelstücke) darf maximal 185 Meter lang sein und maximal 30 Teilnehmer versorgen. Jeweils zwei Teilnehmer am *Bus* müssen zueinander einen Abstand von mindestens 0,5 Meter einhalten. Im Unterschied zum ebenfalls Koaxialkabel verwendenden 10BASE5 sind die Transceiver in der NIC (Network Interface Card) integriert und müssen unmittelbar (ohne weiteres Koaxialkabel) an das T-Stück angeschlossen werden. Über Repeater können weitere Netzwerksegmente angeschlossen werden, sodass die maximale Ausdehnung des Netzwerks 5 Netzwerksegmente in einer Kette umfasst. Mit strukturierter Verkabelung lässt sich die Anzahl der Segmente weiter steigern. Damit ist eine maximale Gesamtausbreitung von 925 m Durchmesser erreichbar. Es wurden auch Ethernet-Anschlussdosen (EAD) verwendet. Bei 10BASE2 fällt das ganze Netzwerksegment aus, wenn an einer Stelle das Kabel oder eine Steckverbindung, insbesondere der Abschlusswiderstand, defekt ist. Besonders anfällig sind manuell konfektionierte Koaxialkabel, wenn bei ihnen der BNC-Stecker nicht korrekt befestigt wurde.


Eine Kabelstrecke mit mehreren Teilnehmern.

Hier mal ein Link dazu, vielleicht hilft er dir etwas weiter.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2014)

Die Terminierung wie auch die Übertrager sitzen im Gerät, z.B. hinter der RJ45 Buchse.

Es gibt RJ45-Buchsen welche die Terminierungswiderstände wie auch die Übertrager beinhalten (z.B. http://www.dacomwest.de/fileadmin/Dacom/Dokumente/Taimag/RJ45/Tab-Down/RJLD-043TC1-A1_20060220.pdf), dann wird es auf der Platine etwas kompakter.

Welche Beschaltung notwendig ist findest du z.B. im Datenblatt des Ethernet-Controllers ENC28J60 (nur weil ich den selber schon eingesetzt habe):
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/39662e.pdf


----------



## Joh90 (12 Oktober 2014)

Super !! Vielen herzlichen Dank. Ich frage mich, warum ist der Abschlusswiderstand in Feldbusgeräte nicht auch immer integriert ? Er würde ja nicht schaden. Mal ist er dazu schaltbar, mal ist er extern und mal ist er im Kabel.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2014)

Wenn man das Gerät (Profibusteilnehmer, falls du mit Feldbus Profibus meinst) so baut, dass es immer nur eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Teilnehmern gibt, könnte man auch dort einen Abschlusswiderstand immer aktivieren. Dann entspräche das einem Repeater in jedem Teilehmer. Macht das Ganze aber teuerer, und außerdem kannst du dann ein einzelnes Gerät nicht mehr ausschalten ohne damit den restlichen Bus zu stören.
Ein Profibus wird von der Topologie her meistens linienförmig aufgebaut, Fast Ethernet sternförmig.


----------



## MSB (13 Oktober 2014)

Zum Profibus:
Naja, die Frage ist schon berechtigt ... aus irgend einem Grund hat man sich irgendwann wohl dafür entschieden den Abschlusswiderstand im Stecker zu haben.
Wobei das mittlerweile auch schon ein wenig aufgeweicht wurde:
- Geräte in denen der Bus angeklemmt wird, haben meistens zuschaltbare Widerstände über DIP-Schalter
- Bei M12-Konzepten ist das ganze entweder auf der Leiterplatte im Gerät, oder als spezieller Abschluss-M12-Stecker, wobei das meistens suboptimal ist, weil die 5V Versorgung dafür in aller Regel fehlt.

Insofern gibt es in der Pauschalität nichts was es nicht gibt.

Bei Ethernet gibt es von der Topologie her betrachtet eigentlich immer nur und ausschließlicht Punkt zu Punkt, 
alle anderen Topologien werden immer über aktive Gerätschaften künstlich gebildet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Joh90 (13 Oktober 2014)

Danke, @ Thomas v2.1 und @ MSB. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden haben ist auf jeder Netzwerkkarte ein Abschlusswiderstand (50 Ohm) und das weil im Grunde nur Punkt zu Punkt Verbindungen (durch HUB/Switch/Router/Repeater) vorhanden sind. 
Wäre es denkbar ein Ethernet Netzwerk (100Base-TX-Standard) mit Stichleitungen aufzubauen ? Oder wird dann nicht mehr der 100Base-TX-Standard erfüllt. Beim 10Base Ethernet ist es ja  möglich und dort wird auch ein 50 Ohm Abschlusswiderstand benötigt.​


----------



## olliew (13 Oktober 2014)

Joh90 schrieb:


> Beim 10Base Ethernet ist es ja  möglich und dort wird auch ein 50 Ohm Abschlusswiderstand benötigt.​



10Base2 ist wie 100BaseTX auch Ethernet, die Kabel sind aber 'leicht' anders.


Empfehlenswert :!:: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet


----------

